# Any one know how ? 2020 vw tiguan rilne oil light reset



## TXBNTYHUNTER (Nov 10, 2019)

Cant find anything on this please help


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Oil light due to what? Low level? Did you add oil? Or change reminder? Have you bothered to open the OM and read how to do it?


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

TXBNTYHUNTER said:


> Cant find anything on this please help


Do you have the digital dash (instrument cluster)?


----------



## TXBNTYHUNTER (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes it has digital dash


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

How did you get a 2020 Tiguan and why does it already need an oil change?!

https://www.google.com/search?clien...2019+tiguan#kpvalbx=_hzPOXa3WI8GQsAXT5pugAw24


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

try holding the 0.0 button on the dash with the car off and start the car while holding the button down.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

DasCC said:


> try holding the 0.0 button on the dash with the car off and start the car while holding the button down.


Or, open the OM and read the procedure. It isn't a secret.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-Premium&p=113963789&viewfull=1#post113963789


----------

